# Trees



## skip.knox (Sep 4, 2015)

I write historical fantasy. I'm fine with the historical side, but unexpected challenges arise from time to time. One of them is trees.

I want to be believable with my settings. I don't worry about accuracy because I'm too well aware of that chimera. All I aim at is verisimilitude. If the setting is the lower Danube, I know enough not to put fir trees there. But if it's the hills of Macedonia, are there chestnut trees? Sycamore? Cedar?

I can get photographs aplenty, but that doesn't help me with Name That Tree, except on a lucky chance. 

I can get reference works about European trees, but they rarely speak in specific geographic terms (when they speak English at all). 

So I was wondering, does anyone have a reference, print or electronic, along these lines? Once I get a tree name, I can do the research for alternate names, so I can toss in an exotic grace note here and there. It's really just making sure I don't put a willow tree on a mountain top that I'm after.

BTW, for anyone else writing anywhere in this neighborhood, similar challenges arise with flowers and other plant life, and with animals as well.


----------



## Cambra (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you need to look up traditional Mediterranean forest and take it from there quercus or oak are a typical feature. Bear in mind that dependent on the historical period there have been changes.

This may be a good start: http://https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_Basin

Even more specific: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pindus_Mountains_mixed_forests


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 4, 2015)

The variations over time is why I'm not aiming at accuracy. It's pretty much hopeless except for a handful of well-known changes in terrain (e.g., the devastation wrought by Hannibal). The two sources you pointed me to were very helpful and have gone into my reference library. That key phrase "mixed forest" was a winner.


----------



## Trick (Sep 4, 2015)

Is this helpful? You'll probably have to google the scientific names (at least, I know I'd have to  )


----------



## Cambra (Sep 4, 2015)

I was researching something similar the other day and was surprised at how widely extended the Mediterranean type ecosystem was...


----------



## Swordfry (Sep 11, 2015)

I worried a little about the types of trees when I was worldbuilding. But then I just said "Screw it, it's a freaking fantasy world."

So now just one continent of my world features palm trees on a peninsula, and only a few hundred miles in a mixed forest of mostly deciduous trees, but also some coniferous ones. After that, I just use whatever I want to. Tropical plants in this region? No problem. I'll just say that my fictional planet is different and that almost any plant can grow anywhere. Cheap, easy way out, but not worth stressing out over in my opinion.


----------

